# alternatives Filtermaterial



## Teichforum.info (25. Juni 2004)

hi, bin neu hier ^^

also wir haben bei uns auch nen teich gebaut und ich bin für den filter verantwortlich. In dem Teich sind ca. 5000l wasser und soll reich bepflanzt werden da es etwas sumpfiger werden soll. ich hab nun 2 Blumenkübel genommen und hab begonnen. Nu stehe ichvor dem Problem Filtermaterial. Wir haben noch etwa 2 l Keramikröhrchen übrig von einem Aquariumfilter aber ich brauch insgesamt ca 27l filtermaterial. 

Da das aber auch recht teuer ist wollt ich fragen was man alternativ dafür nehmen kann... evtl groben Kies? oder dann feinen Kies!? was für schaumstoffmatten sollte man benutzen? Lavasteine haben wir auch noch also das kommt auch noch mit rein... gefiltert wird acuh zum Teil dann durch Pflanzen aber __ Schildkröten (4) machen auch nicht gerade wenig dreck... Als Pumpe werden wir eine Aquamaxima 4500 verwenden... 

danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

öhm hallo... 34 aufrufe und keiner weiß rat? schade


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Moin.

Schau doch mal hier rein:
http://www.architekt-schmitz-neuwied.de/

Der hat so einige Ideen, was das Filtermaterial angeht.

War hier auch schonmal Thema im forum; nur der Vorschlag mit Kupfer zu arbeiten fand nicht unbedingt regen Zuspruch


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Guten Abend,

also verwundert bin ich nicht, das zu dem Thema kaum jemand antwortet ... 

Ich sach nur 5000 Liter, 4 __ Schildkröten, zwei Blümenkübel und 27l Filtermaterial. Bitte wie um alles in der Welt soll das funktionieren ?

Auch wenn es sicher einiges an alternativ-Material gibt, wirst du wohl aufgrund der Gegebenheiten nicht das erreichen, was du gerne hättest.

Oder habe ich irgendwelche Parameter übersehen/überlesen ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

jo is evtl bissl wenig es soll ja auch kein koi teich werden... etliche Pflanzen sind auch drinne und wachsen... und ich kann immernoch ne Kübel oder 2 ranhängen...

thx carsten


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hallo,

welche Schildis haste denn ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

also ich habe 2 Hyroglyphen schmuckschildkröten (anscheind gleich geschlechtlich) die sind jeweils 5 jahre und jetzt hab ich noch 2 Rotwangenschmuckschildkröten bekommen, männchen und weibchen zu je 3 jahren...

bei den Hyrog.schildis ist es schwer rauszubekommen obs männel oder weibl ist die werden ja auch erst mit 5 - 6 jahren geschlechtsreif. Mein Avatar is eine meiner Schidlkröten.

die Hy-schildis sind etwa < 20cm lang und die Rotwangen so ca. 15cm

hast du auch welche?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

*...*

Hallo,

ne ich frage nur aus Interesse. Wir haben einige Mitglieder, die solche Tiere haben ... wie .z.B. Markus Kaiser oder Jürgen, die werden sich sicher noch zu Wort melden.

Haste keine Angst, das die einen Kahlschlag mit deinen Pflanzen im Teich machen ? Haste schon Pics vom Teich mit Inhalt ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

jo also schie das es Schildkrötenliebhaber hier gibt 

also bilder hab ich vom ausschachten bis zum einfplanzen von Pflanzen... hab auch welche vom filter. ich dachte mir das ich evtl nich so einen übelsten Filter brauch weil wenn man sich einem im Fachhandel kauft sind das ja auch keine regentonnen große. bilder kann ich ja mal konvertieren und hier reinstellen.

thema Pflanzen und __ Schildkröten:
gerade die Hyro-schildis sind vorwiegend __ Pflanzenfresser deswegen kommt sowas wie teichrose usw nicht in Frage aber zb haben wir Sumpfdotterblumen und __ Kalmus und kübeln... weitere Pflanzen folgen. füttern brauch ich die schildk. nicht wenn du mal hunger haben fressen die __ wasserlinsen. und wenn erstmal die Kaulquappen __ frösche sind is das ein festmahl für die. so gesehn mach ich mir um die pflanzen keine Sorgen und wenn dann kommen neue rein. mein onkeln hat genug davon ^^

wir haben noch 7 Goldorfen (4cm) die sollen auch erstmal groß werden und wasserflöhe sind auch schon etliche drin...


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Hi tholmer,
5000L Wasser für  4 __ Wasserschildkröten  ist schon anständig. Aber 27L Filtermaterial? Wie soll denn das funktionieren? Wir haben schon zwei Eheim 2250 mit je 18L für das Schildkrötenaquarium (750L Wasser, 2x Rotwange, 3x Gelbwange, 1x Hieroglyphe, 1x Indianer). Die Dinger arbeiten an der Grenze Ihrer Belastbarkeit. Unser Teichfilter (sowohl für die __ Kröten als auch die Koi etc.) hat einen Inhalt von etwa 800L Wasser. Es handelt sich hierbei um einen Dreikammerfilter mit Vortec. Bürsten, Japanmatte und in der letzten Kammer Aquarock. Teich hat etwa 22000L Wasser.
Wasserschildkröten beziehen Ihren Sauerstoff zwar nicht aus dem Wasser, aber eine gewisse Wasserqualität sollte ihnen wohl zugestanden werden. 27L Filtermaterial sind definitiv zu wenig. Du solltest Dich hier nicht an Aquarien- sondern an Teichdimensionen orientieren. Alle Deine __ Schildkröten sind sehr gute Schwimmer. Du brauchst keinen Sumpf sondern einen geeigneten Teich mit akzeptabler Wasserqualität. Übrigens ist das Geschlecht Deiner beiden Pseudemys Concinna im Alter von 5 Jahren sicherlich an Schwanz und Krallen feststellbar. Stell doch mal Fotos Deiner Kröten ein.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

hmm da hast du ja schon recht aber die Schmuckschildkröten dammpern ja auch nich im meer rum und es is ja auch nich so das der teich nu total zuwächs... die haben genug zum Schwimmen. Aber was is denn an gekauften filtern besser wenn die auch nich soo groß sind... nagut dort is alles optimal aber trotzdem... ich werd mir das überlegen den filter doch noch größer zu machen... aber es geld scheißen wir ja nu auch nicht 

das mit dem geschlecht... ich bin mir halt nich sicher... der schwanz is nicht sonderlich unterschiedlich die krallen sind bei dem einen etwas größer und der bauchpanzer sagt auch nix aus... denk mal es sind 2 männchen... 

bald kommt noch so ne Pumpe... evtl Aquamaxima 4500 oder Aquapura oder so... bilder folgen in den nächsten tagen


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Hi tholmer,
bin gespannt auf die Bilder. Hoffentlich sind auch welche der __ Kröten dabei.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (27. Juni 2004)

Hi tholmer,
bin gespannt auf die Bilder. Hoffentlich sind auch welche der __ Kröten dabei.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

carsten schrieb:
			
		

> Schau doch mal hier rein:
> http://www.architekt-schmitz-neuwied.de/
> 
> Der hat so einige Ideen, was das Filtermaterial angeht.



Was er leider nicht hat, ist Verständnis für die Abläufe in einem Filter:

"Ein ... Freund würde mich, dieser 4. Filterstufe bezüglich, fragen: Was macht es? Und ich würde antworten: Es frisst Algen.

Somit wäre also die Aufgabe dieser Filterstufe _(Anm.: Die Rede ist von biologischer Filterung) _geklärt. 

Um nun den Bakterien, denn genau genommen sind diese es welche die Algen fressen, ein nettes Zuhause anbieten zu können, nehmen wir am besten ein paar leckere Steine mit viel Luft drin, also hochporöse Steinsorten, und schlagen den Bakterien damit ein Bleiben vor."

Algen fressende Bakterien...   

Zwei Dinge muss aber auch der Kritiker zugeben: Nett geschrieben und Phantasie bei der Auswahl mancher Ersatzstoffe (Leerohre für Elektro). Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, warum bei 24 EUR für Bürsten die Schmerzgrenze überschritten sein soll.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juni 2004)

hmm naja... denk ich entscheid mich für so eine tolle regentonne... 

Wegen den Microorganismen:
Wieso leben eigtl andere Microor. in dem hochporösen gestein als in den Keramikröhrchen? Kommen die da einfach reinmarschiert und sagen sich "los wir müssen zu den keramikröhrchen" oder wie siedeln sich die da so richtig an. Kann ja auch sein die einen siedeln sich halt dort zu erst an und dann die anderen seperat dort... hmm... naja

EDIT: so nu hier mal die Bilder vom teich + Schildis... Schildis sind nicht mehr aktuell muss ich mal wieder welche machen ^^



Die Rotwangen haben wir erst neu... da hab ich auch noch keine Bilder ^^


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

Hi tholmer,
bei Bild "Schildi1" bin ich mir, bei dem was man erkennen kann, ziemlich sicher daß es sich um eine gut genährte Dame handelt. Bei den Teichbildern kann ich keine geeignete Landzone zum Sonnen und Eierlegen entdecken. Wir haben den __ Kröten aus zwei Korkröhren und ein bischen Bangkirai ein Floß gebaut das, mittels Steinanker, mitten im Teich schwimmt. Das Bangkirai-Deck hat Unterkante einige Zentimeter Luft bis zum Wasser. Wird super angenommen. Bei Sonne liegen alle darauf und bei schlechtem Wetter oder vermeintlicher Gefahr hängen alle darunter.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (29. Juni 2004)

tholmer schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso leben eigtl andere Microor. in dem hochporösen gestein als in den Keramikröhrchen?



Hmmm

Warum nisten Vögel auf bäumen und Fische im Wasser?
Einfach weil versch. Organismen versch Standortansprüche haben.
cu


----------



## Teichforum.info (30. Juni 2004)

carsten: jo haste auch wieder recht.

Markus: liegefläche wurde heute mitn Bagger reingesetzt ^^ is eine große steinfläche die schräg ins wasser geht. Kann sein das die Schildkröte bissl dicker ist aber das bild is von unserem ersten kleinen teich und zuvor war die im Aquarium deswegen kann es sein das die etwas kräftiger gebaut ist, aber ihr geht es gut und is auch weniger geworden


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Markus: hier ein aktuelles Bild


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Juli 2004)

Hi Tholmer,
die Landzone sieht wirklich erste Sahne aus. Hast Du super hingekriegt. Will auch sowas haben :cry: 
Bist Du Dir sicher das die __ Kröten nicht über dieses Steinmäuerchen ausbüxen können? Leider kann man weder Krallen noch Schwänze der Kröten richtig sehen. Ich glaube aber trotzdem zu erkennen, daß es sich sowohl bei der Rotwange als auch bei den Hieroglyphen um Weibchen handelt.
Nochmals,- tolles Bild. Respekt.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

hmm ich denk nicht das die über die mauer machen... die mauer geht etwas schräg zum wasser hin ausser da auf dem bild links da müsste vielleicht noch druff. 
danke für das lob wegen der landzone... das ganze besteht aus 2 steinen... die sind gut abgestützt und haben auch gerade die richtige form...


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

Hi Tholmer,
wenn die __ Kröten ihre 5 Minuten kriegen sind die da in Null,Nix drüber, - und das ohne Anlauf. Gerade unsere Hieroglyphe streckt sich an der Umzäunung unseres Teiches fast senkrecht um vielleicht doch noch irgendwo Griff zu kriegen, und das immer an der gleichen Stelle. Unsere picta bellii hat sich vorletztes Jahr hochkant durch einen Staketenzaun fallen lassen nachdem sie merkte, daß sie normal, also horizontal,  nicht duchpaßt. Zum Glück konnte ich das beobachten. Ich sammelte sie wieder auf und setzte sie wieder zurück ins Gehege. Ein paar Schwimmzüge später saß sie wieder an der gleichen Stelle und wiederholte die Übung. Ich sie wieder eingesammelt. Das ging bestimmt 10Mal so bis ich den Spalt im Zaun entsprechend beseitigt hatte. Sobald die Biester irgendwo Griff kriegen ziehen sie sich nach oben. Hab ich selbst schon zigmal beobachtet. Unterschätze nicht die Kletterkünste Deiner __ Wasserschildkröten.
Gruß
Markus


----------



## Teichforum.info (7. Juli 2004)

die unterschätz ich nicht. werd dann mal noch paar steinchen drufflegen. Die eine Hyro war schonmal paar 100m weg auf einer straße gefunden worden und dann in unserem Heimatsender hat jemand geschrieben das ne schildi zugelaufen ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Das Thema war ja "alternatives Filtermatrial". Und da wir ale kein Geld sch..... können, sollte es auch günstig sein.

Mein Tipp: Als Poröses gestein ist Blähton gut geeignet. Dieser Tip ist alt, wedet ihr sagen. Aber wisst ihr auch, dass man nicht teures Seramit o.ä. kaufen muss, sondern im Baustoffhandel Blähton beziehen kann? Es wird dort als Schüttung zur Wärmedämmung verkauft. 
Muss natürlich vor dem Filtereinsatz wie Kies gut durchgespült werden.


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

uii ja sehr gut... ich hatte das auch schon gelesen aber ich dachte immer das das nur kleine kügelchen sind und nich gerade porös... danke für den tipp


----------



## Teichforum.info (28. Juli 2004)

Ist das gleiche material wie Seramis.
Aber Du hast recht, die Kugeln sind kleiner. Aber kleinere Kugeln haben bei gleichem (Filterkammer-) Volumen mehr Oberfläche. Und genau das soll das Filtermaterial ja auch bieten. Allerdings ist die Durchflussrate nicht so hoch.


----------

